# Flashlight Parts



## Jokermark (Dec 20, 2009)

Looking for help on the the best place to get switches, led's, o-rings, pocket clips etc. for flashlight building. Would like to get all at one place if possible.
Sorry if I missed a thread with this info.


----------



## Geir68 (Dec 22, 2009)

The cheap alternative is http://www.dealextreme.com and http://www.kaidomain.com/. More exotic parts can be purchased at the Marketplace here at CPF.
http://www.cutter.com.au carry a lot of LEDs in different bin/tint. When i comes to flashlight part you have to plan ahead. Shipments from China and Australia often use a couple of weeks to your door step.

Geir


----------



## precisionworks (Dec 22, 2009)

> best place to get switches, led's, o-rings, pocket clips etc


Your location?


----------



## rje58 (Dec 22, 2009)

I am a newbie and just getting started, also. I am quite surprised that there isn't anything like Cutter here in the U.S. ... what gives? I understand the difference with Deal Extreme and the H.K. places, but the lack of any competition for Cutter in the U.S. really surprises me.

Are there truly no viable U.S. based alternatives?



Geir68 said:


> http://www.cutter.com.au carry a lot of LEDs in different bin/tint. When i comes to flashlight part you have to plan ahead. Shipments from China and Australia often use a couple of weeks to your door step.


----------



## gadget_lover (Dec 23, 2009)

Sure there is. There's the sandwich shoppe which is run by a CPF member. 

http://theledguy.chainreactionweb.com/index.php

Wayne is a really nice guy and has quite a variety on his site. He does not do the volume that Deal Extreme does, but he and his wife Cindy get the order right and are very prompt in shipping.

Daniel


----------



## wquiles (Dec 23, 2009)

You will also get more responses if you post this in the Homemade and Modified lights sub-forum 

Will


----------

